# Can't reactivate Tbolt



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's the situation. I switched from my Tbolt to my Incredible 2 for a while so I could enjoy ICS as a DD. Decided I wanted 4g so I got a new sim card from Verizon in the mail. Tried to put it in my Tbolt, Wouldn't activate. Tried going to the website for Verizon and doing the switch device option but it says Cannot do it at this time or something. Tried dialing 228, It hangs up instantly. Tried 22899 same thing. If it helps, I'm running Thundershed on the bolt.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

You may have to return it to stock and go to a Verizon store.


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

It took VZW about an hour to get my T Bolt in service on a sim card swap. Im also rooted. You could try a friends working sim card in the tbolt to see if its ok.


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. Now if the Verizon site wasn't having issues I'm sure I wouldn't be having problems. Ugh.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you have to get a new SIM card. I believe I've read before that once you activate a 3G only phone after having a 4G device, that the SIM card is no longer good. Not 100% on that, but you probably need a new SIM card, which shouldn't cost you anything. Don't let a rep try to charge you.


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

orkillakilla said:


> I'm pretty sure you have to get a new SIM card. I believe I've read before that once you activate a 3G only phone after having a 4G device, that the SIM card is no longer good. Not 100% on that, but you probably need a new SIM card, which shouldn't cost you anything. Don't let a rep try to charge you.


Thanks for the reply. This was a new sim card, Not used. I just ended up calling and 2 minutes later I hung up because it worked what ever the lady did. Lol.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice at least its working.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

Verizon has to put the sim card number in the system and associate with your account before it will activate. I always have to call CS after they send one in the mail. The *228 doesn't work on LTE phones either.


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

justin654 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Now if the Verizon site wasn't having issues I'm sure I wouldn't be having problems. Ugh.


You can't switch from a 4G phone to 3G phone and back again, after 24 hours the 4G sim is deactivated and you'll need to get a new one.
Only 4G Verizon phones for me


----------



## nuggsfan9 (Nov 17, 2011)

verizon message when i went back to 3g said the 4g sim card would be deactivated after 90 days


----------



## ph19971207 (Oct 10, 2011)

I had a similar problem when I didn't pay my bill and our Thunderbolts were shut off. When I paid the bill and our phone service was turned back on, neither Thunderbolt would connect to 4G. I finally got a verizon tech to tell me that the Thunderbolt was originally sent out with a defective sim card that would not reactivate correctly if deactivated. She then said she would send me two new sim cards and that the new sim cards would not have the same problem as the original ones. I haven't dared to not pay my bill again to find out if they work tho!!


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

nuggsfan9 said:


> verizon message when i went back to 3g said the 4g sim card would be deactivated after 90 days


Maybe they changed the policy, when I first got the tbolt on launch day and played with a 3g phone a week later, the 4G sim was completely dead, makes sense that they may change the practice so they don't have to kept sending out new sim cards all of the time.


----------

